# error: Failed to initialize NSS library



## zoujiaqing (Nov 13, 2017)

I complie rpm dep nss 3.33


```
root@FreeBSD:~/src/nss-3.33/nss # /usr/local/rpm/bin/rpm -qa
error: Failed to initialize NSS library
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 13, 2017)

Handbook: Chapter 4. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------

